# Where do you guys buy your vinyl at?



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

If it's a new release I buy from Homers Records in Omaha NE. They also have a great used selection.

I also love browsing Goodwill thrift stores. 
My sister and I were discussing the potential value of my copy of Thriller after michael jackson died because there are so many copies of it that sold. 

I told her that there are 3 albums that you are guaranteed to find at a Goodwill store, Michael JAckson's thriller, The best of Bread, and Handels messiah as performed by the mormon tabernacel choir.


----------



## number 5 (Sep 9, 2009)

I live in Dallas, and I'm sure there are more record stores here than I know about. I buy used vinyl at Half-Priced Books in Dallas, mostly. I've been meaning to go down to Good Records on lower Greenville, but haven't made it there yet. Forever Young Records in Grand Prairie is on my list to visit too. Both are supposed to be good places to buy vinyl around here.

On the web I have purchased from musicdirect and recordsbymail occasionally. Sometimes I buy on ebay. 

I would love to hear of some other good options too.


----------



## deafbykhorns (Oct 9, 2009)

Try to buy local, the quality is many times misrepresented on the popular auction sites.


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

We have a place called the Little Big Store that has all types of old albums in mint shape..


----------

